# Games in March how many will we win?



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center W
Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
Fri 09 vs New Jersey Toyota Center W
Sun 11 vs Orlando Toyota Center W
Mon 12 @ Phoenix US Airways Center L
Wed 14 vs LA Clippers Toyota Center W
Fri 16 @ Toronto Air Canada Centre W
Sun 18 @ Philadelphia Wachovia Center W
Tue 20 vs Indiana Toyota Center W
Thu 22 vs Detroit Toyota Center L
Sun 25 @ New Orleans Ford Center W
Mon 26 vs Milwaukee Toyota Center W
Wed 28 @ LA Clippers Staples Center W
Fri 30 @ LA Lakers Staples Center L


I know its early but not everyone got it in on time last month. So give everyone ample time to get it in this time.
Im predicting 13 wins from 16 games. This month I think I am being optimistic. Heres hoping we beat the Spurs and get near third spot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hope Yao comes back in time for our showdown in Phoenix.... we gotta beat those bloody Suns just once!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think Yao should play at all. Im not trying to bash, but the chemistry is good right now, and I actually think Yao might disrupt it, because the whole offense involves passing to him, and either him shooting it, or passing it back out. We have a Phx type offense right now, so I don't know about putting Yao into the lineup until the postseason.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center L
Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
Fri 09 vs New Jersey Toyota Center W
Sun 11 vs Orlando Toyota Center W
Mon 12 @ Phoenix US Airways Center L
Wed 14 vs LA Clippers Toyota Center L
Fri 16 @ Toronto Air Canada Centre W
Sun 18 @ Philadelphia Wachovia Center W
Tue 20 vs Indiana Toyota Center W
Thu 22 vs Detroit Toyota Center L
Sun 25 @ New Orleans Ford Center L
Mon 26 vs Milwaukee Toyota Center W
Wed 28 @ LA Clippers Staples Center W
Fri 30 @ LA Lakers Staples Center W

I have us at 11-5... those couple of games in the middle is when I think Yao will be back... I am willing to sacrefice a couple of W's to get him back into the swing of things.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center *W*
Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center *W*
Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena *W*
Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden *W*
Fri 09 vs New Jersey Toyota Center *W*
Sun 11 vs Orlando Toyota Center *W*
Mon 12 @ Phoenix US Airways Center *L*
Wed 14 vs LA Clippers Toyota Center *W*
Fri 16 @ Toronto Air Canada Centre *L*
Sun 18 @ Philadelphia Wachovia Center *W*
Tue 20 vs Indiana Toyota Center *W*
Thu 22 vs Detroit Toyota Center *L*
Sun 25 @ New Orleans Ford Center *L*
Mon 26 vs Milwaukee Toyota Center *W*
Wed 28 @ LA Clippers Staples Center *W*
Fri 30 @ LA Lakers Staples Center *W*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*16-0*


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center L
Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
Fri 09 vs New Jersey Toyota Center W
Sun 11 vs Orlando Toyota Center W
Mon 12 @ Phoenix US Airways Center L
Wed 14 vs LA Clippers Toyota Center W
Fri 16 @ Toronto Air Canada Centre W
Sun 18 @ Philadelphia Wachovia Center W
Tue 20 vs Indiana Toyota Center W
Thu 22 vs Detroit Toyota Center W
Sun 25 @ New Orleans Ford Center W
Mon 26 vs Milwaukee Toyota Center W
Wed 28 @ LA Clippers Staples Center W
Fri 30 @ LA Lakers Staples Center W

Hmm...that works out to 14-2, and on a 9-game winning streak when March ends. Go to work!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> I don't think Yao should play at all. Im not trying to bash, but the chemistry is good right now, and I actually think Yao might disrupt it, because the whole offense involves passing to him, and either him shooting it, or passing it back out. We have a Phx type offense right now, so I don't know about putting Yao into the lineup until the postseason.


well, in my opinion, let's just trade Yao when it's still possible since his coming back will inevitably "disrupt" the current chemistry and ruin our Suns-like offense. We should just get rid of Yao and keep up our Suns type offense even in the playoffs, because the Suns made WCF two years in a row by that while our former stagnant offense with Yao has never even got us out of the 1st round. Yao is totally useless in our new and perfect system


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone else want to enter the comp dont be shy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am tempted to change some of my picks after the way the boys have been playing lately. Sigh. But I won't.. I'll keep the faith! Come on yall join in!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't want him back for the PHO game that's too much freakin runnin in a brace his first game back? ARe you crazy? Home for the Clippers I guess, then try to go out on the road w/ the team see how his knee reacts to playing against a C like Kaman pushing against him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I am tempted to change some of my picks after the way the boys have been playing lately. Sigh. But I won't.. I'll keep the faith! Come on yall join in!


Yeah I think I might have put my choices in too early looks a bit optimistic. Hoping for Yao to return that would make my month.

PS Everyone get their tips in ASAP.
Last day of February now.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *16-0*


Ditto.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone want to get their last minute tips in


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

> Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
> Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center W
> Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
> Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
> ...


I am 11 from 16 so far.
Rockets are 12-4


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

It goes *bump* in the night.......

WOW Yao seems to never play well against the Suns this will be a true test. And he goes from playing the 4th best centre in the game to the 3rd best centre who is inn the second best team in the league. On paper Suns are maybe the most dangerous team in the league. Their starters are talented and they are deep............


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I am 5 of 6 so far, and I guessed the wrong time of when Yao would be back. If I had known it was going to be before we played the weaker teams I would have chosen less losses!!

Anywhoo... I think we can win the clippers game I had as an L, and I think tonight against the Suns is going to be a close one. I would love to win this one and prove to all the doubters that we are a force to be reckoned with! Eat your words Barkley!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

All the way back up

Wish I hadnt choosen the Pistons to beat us.........
I though Yao would be making his comeback about now and so the two more superiors sides (pistons Lakers would beat us) but it doesnt appear that way anymore.

How cool would it be to enter April on a 9 game winning streak


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
> Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center L
> Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
> Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
> ...


guessed 9-11 so far  I wish I picked us to win over Detroit.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> well, in my opinion, let's just trade Yao when it's still possible since his coming back will inevitably "disrupt" the current chemistry and ruin our Suns-like offense. We should just get rid of Yao and keep up our Suns type offense even in the playoffs, because the Suns made WCF two years in a row by that while our former stagnant offense with Yao has never even got us out of the 1st round. Yao is totally useless in our new and perfect system


Wow,KTR...don't be a ****....

I meant we have more of a Run-and-gun offense with Yao out...

What is your problem? How many times have we beaten the Suns this year, versus them beating us? 

Anybody else agree with KTR about trading Yao? I don't. Care to refute your statement, KTR?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Anybody else agree with KTR about trading Yao? I don't. Care to refute your statement, KTR?


Didn't you notice this?



kisstherim said:


>


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

cornholio said:


> Didn't you notice this?


Um...That's like tripping someone and then saying "sorry" at the end...it doesn't really cushion what you have done...KTR didn't have to be that much of an ***...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So am I the closest one so far? lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Um...That's like tripping someone and then saying "sorry" at the end...it doesn't really cushion what you have done...KTR didn't have to be that much of an ***...


The rolling of the normally means he is being sarcastic in nature. ie he doesnt really mean and those who are saying that are idiot.

Sarcasm


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

The Rockets suck...hope T-Mac and Yao get injured!

Oh, so like that?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> The Rockets suck...hope T-Mac and Yao get injured!
> 
> Oh, so like that?


I guess what I said was merely the logic inference of what you said? :angel:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
> Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center L
> Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
> Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
> ...


Okay I now have 3 guesses wrong.. that makes me 11-14 correct. Now I really wanna change my gues for the last two games of the month if there is no Chuck and no Deke.

But rumor has it that Chuck may be okay to play against the Clippers


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mistrel won by prediciting the results in 14 games. 

Also those who guessed 12-4 for the month get a slap on the back too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Fri 02 @ Denver Pepsi Center W
> Sat 03 vs San Antonio Toyota Center L
> Mon 05 @ Cleveland Quicken Loans Arena W
> Wed 07 @ Boston TD Banknorth Garden W
> ...


You need to post here more often


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It's crazy how close I got by saying 16-0 for the month. I love it


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You need to post here more often


I'm happy to be near-right about this. If only the Hornets didn't have the Rockets' number. If the Rockets face them in the playoffs...


----------

